# Who do you think was the biggest Heisman Snub?



## Gold Ranger (Dec 6, 2016)

Of course, for me it was Dalvin Cook for the 2nd year in a row.  FSU's all time leading rusher (eclipsing Warrick Dunn) should have been invited.

Either way, he'll always be a MFN.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2016)

Cook should get the MVP for sure! Without him FSU would have lost a few more games. Dude is a stud!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

johnathon allen


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> johnathon allen



Definitely should have been ahead of Peppers.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 6, 2016)

Eason...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 6, 2016)

fairhope said:


> Eason...



Go Dog.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't think anyone was good enough to win the heisman this year. Put the trophy in the closet and save it for next year


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Dalvin . I really wish he'd go to Green Bay in the draft.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 7, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> I'm a big fan of Dalvin . I really wish he'd go to Green Bay in the draft.



I'm thinking the Colts will get him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 7, 2016)

No question about it, Josh Dobbs. 

Yeah, Cook should have gotten an invite.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> No question about it, Josh Dobbs.
> 
> Yeah, Cook should have gotten an invite.



Well, a certain Vol was comparing him to Tebow before the season..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2016)

Dalvin Cook 


He has saved our butt many times. He's one of my favorite Noles for sure.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> I don't think anyone was good enough to win the heisman this year. Put the trophy in the closet and save it for next year



Agree.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2016)

Not sure which was a bigger crock.

Dalvin not getting invited to New York 
or
The big 10 champ being left out of the playoff


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not sure which was a bigger crock.
> 
> Dalvin not getting invited to New York
> or
> The big 10 champ being left out of the playoff



or the vols being back


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2016)

or fsu fans running off again after a couple  of loses


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2016)

the poor coaching job by kirby smart.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 7, 2016)

Peyton Manning was robbed. IDC  what anyone says, has got to be the biggest Heisman snub in history.  I don't want to hear he lost to UF 3 times,  or didn't win a NC. Tim Tebow won with four losses in 2007


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Peyton Manning was robbed. IDC  what anyone says, has got to be the biggest Heisman snub in history.  I don't want to hear he lost to UF 3 times,  or didn't win a NC. Tim Tebow won with four losses in 2007



It was a different era and mentality then. I agree that Peyton had staggering numbers and should have won.
However, Woodson was the media darling and a novelty as a player that played offense, defense, and special teams. His numbers at each position were good but not Heisman worthy but at the time, if you weren't vying for a National Championship you got dinged for it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Peyton Manning was robbed. IDC  what anyone says, has got to be the biggest Heisman snub in history.  I don't want to hear he lost to UF 3 times,  or didn't win a NC. Tim Tebow won with four losses in 2007



i agree. biggest of all time. and no roid use at that time it seems


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 8, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> It was a different era and mentality then. I agree that Peyton had staggering numbers and should have won.
> However, Woodson was the media darling and a novelty as a player that played offense, defense, and special teams. His numbers at each position were good but not Heisman worthy but at the time, if you weren't vying for a National Championship you got dinged for it.



It will all even out in the end.  Peyton will headline Woodson's HOF class, though.  Any other year, Woodson would be the headliner.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Peyton Manning was robbed. IDC  what anyone says, has got to be the biggest Heisman snub in history.  I don't want to hear he lost to UF 3 times,  or didn't win a NC. Tim Tebow won with four losses in 2007



The only thing Peyton is worthy of is finishing behind great players.. Didn't win the Heisman and he will finish behind Tom Brady..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only thing Peyton is worthy of is finishing behind great players.. Didn't win the Heisman and he will finish behind Tom Brady..



Dadgum Slayer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum Slayer.



slayer tells it like it is thugboy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum Slayer.





Matthew6 said:


> slayer tells it like it is thugboy



Peyton is nothing more than a 2nd place finisher behind greatness.. His last Superbowl was on the backs of his teammates.. He was horrible and that's why he retired.. You ask any Vol and they'll tell you he's the greatest.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Peyton is nothing more than a 2nd place finisher behind greatness.. His last Superbowl was on the backs of his teammates.. He was horrible and that's why he retired.. You ask any Vol and they'll tell you he's the greatest.



In all fairness, if Tom Brady had been drafted by that Colts team......... no one outside Ann Arbor would know who Tom Brady is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> In all fairness, if Tom Brady had been drafted by that Colts team......... no one outside Ann Arbor would know who Tom Brady is.



Sorry, Brady's 3 SuperBowl MVP awards tell a different story.. Along with his 6 trips to the SuperBowl..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, Brady's 3 SuperBowl MVP awards tell a different story.. Along with his 6 trips to the SuperBowl..



Brady missed a season and his team won 11 games.  Peyton missed a season and his team had the first pick in the draft.

The Patriots' success is as much Belichik as it is Brady, if not more so.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Brady missed a season and his team won 11 games.  Peyton missed a season and his team had the first pick in the draft.
> 
> The Patriots' success is as much Belichik as it is Brady, if not more so.



And in 50 years they'll still only be talking about SuperBowl rings..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And in 50 years they'll still only be talking about SuperBowl rings..



Yep, Dan Marino will always be overshadowed by Trent Dilfer, Brad Johnson, Mark Rypien, Jim McMahon, Joe Flacco, Doug Williams and Jeff Hostettler.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, Dan Marino will always be overshadowed by Trent Dilfer, Brad Johnson, Mark Rypien, Jim McMahon, Joe Flacco, Doug Williams and Jeff Hostettler.




And in 50 years Brady will still hold the title of "Greatest" over Peyton weather you like it or not.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And in 50 years Brady will still hold the title of "Greatest" over Peyton weather you like it or not.



Personally, I think they are about CensoredCensoredCensored for tat.  Brady has the hardware, but landed in the better organization.  It is what it is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Personally, I think they are about CensoredCensoredCensored for tat.  Brady has the hardware, but landed in the better organization.  It is what it is.



I personally don't think Emmitt Smith is the best but he holds the records. Barry Sanders by far was the better back. I won't get into Walter or Brown or Allen..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I personally don't think Emmitt Smith is the best but he holds the records. Barry Sanders by far was the better back. I won't get into Walter or Brown or Allen..



Yeah, Emmitt ran behind the best OLine in NFL history.  Plus he's a Gata.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yeah, Emmitt ran behind the best OLine in NFL history.  Plus he's a Gata.



Very true! And Gata's suck!

And back on topic.. You could throw Deion in the list of snubs.. Marshall Faulk.. Heck, Herschel Walker in 1980..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Very true! And Gata's suck!
> 
> And back on topic.. You could throw Deion in the list of snubs.. Marshall Faulk.. Heck, Herschel Walker in 1980..



Herschel should have been a multiple time winner, but I really meant the biggest snubs of this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> but I really meant the biggest snubs of this year.



Pfffttt... I can't think of one player that deserves it this year!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttt... I can't think of one player that deserves it this year!



Nobody really stood out.  Maybe if Cook hadn't started the year banged up, but it is what it is.


----------

